# 9mm Defense Ammo Options



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

My local gun store has the following options for SD ammo, and at pretty decent prices. Which one do you think would be best for SD, and how come?


Ranger T-Series 124gr +P
Golden Saber 124gr +p
Winchester PDX-1 124gr +p
Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P
Federal HST 124gr +P


Thanks!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

First and foremost: one that cycles reliably in your gun. Your going to get a bunch of opinions about this, but AFAIK, they are all up to the task. FWIW, the SD ammo I keep around for my 9mm is Winchester Ranger T 147 gr.


----------



## Lauvredis (Aug 12, 2011)

Actually, WAL-MART usually has the lowest prices and a great variety of 9mm ammo. Some stores sell out early in the morning, if they are near a gun range, like here in Port Richey, Florida.
"You", have to get up early to get your stock. I have Hornady and other 9mm ammo but they are too nice to shoot at a range. And too expensive. I just have them to look at. I have
ordered the new 9mm blister shot made by CCI. 
Larry.


----------



## Lauvredis (Aug 12, 2011)

Cebula's sells the new "shot gun" ammo for most popular ammo sizes, 22lr are on back order. They have 9mm, and up in stock. 
Great ammo for self defense.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Laur-

Walmart in your area carries 9mm Hornady? What grain, and what price? Here in Albuquerque, NM they only carry 9mm Federal and Winchester FMJ, and the 9mm Winchester White Box JHPs, which are terrible, shitty, ammo (casings of different diameters, which can be VERY dangerous, burns dirty, and most have multiple failures to expand through denim). As for the "shot shell" ammo, I have heard it's not good, and check this video: 9mm CCI SHOTSHELL - YouTube

Overkill-

I bought a box of each from the gun store. Going to test them out this afternoon. 
And, just out of curiosity, why do you prefer 147gr 9mm?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

> And, just out of curiosity, why do you prefer 147gr 9mm?


Honestly, it's not entirely rational. I've shot a lot of cast 147 reloads and used them against rogue bowling pins. The difference in "thump" compared to the 115 gr is dramatic. I like 180's in my 40 and lately in my .357. I run 230's in my 45 acp loads. I'm sure people could show me data that says I'm wrong, but I've always been partial to the "When in doubt, get a bigger hammer" theory of operation


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Use what works best in your firearm. I like +P in 115 gr for home protection or 124 gr standard pressure in 9x19.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Today's high quality defense ammo is so good that it's hard to say which is best.

Test any of it to be sure it works in your gun..

Then it's kind of a jump ball IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with Overkill...not every type of ammo will work in every handgun (although I always expect them to work with todays modern technologies). 
I am not a fan of +P ammo and here's why: 1) More recoil makes me less accurate...and most people will be less accurate, and 2) The standard pressure round is powerful enough. If you watch some Youtube videos showing +P ammo in gel tests, it goes 13-18 inches or more....and you really want your defensive bullets to stay in the target, not travel beyond. I heard a ammo salesman tell me that on Naval vessels they are not allowed to use +P or above because it might damage the ship after going through the target thus putting hundreds of sailors at risk.

However, I do have some favorites and here is why:
Favorite: Federal Premium HST 124 or 147 standard, but same bullet in +P: Reason - Reliably better expansion and great jacket and reasonably priced in boxes of 50. I have never had a feed failure;
2nd: Ranger T-Series 127 or 147 standard but same in +P: Reason- Good expansion, but sometimes won't expand especially with +P due to clogging, and reasonably priced in boxes of 50. Never had a feed failure;
3rd: Speer Gold Dot 124 standard or +P: Reason- Won't always expand and expensive. Never had a feed failure; 
4th: Winchester PDX-1, Reason-Expensive, although I don't have any experience shooting them, but they should be similar to the Rangers; 
Last: Golden Sabers; Reason-Watch box-o-truth and he shows sabers separating from the jacket. Have also heard of feeding issues with some handguns.

Check out sgammo.com for great prices. Also, check gun-deals.com - User-Submitted Gun & Ammunition Deals for current prices from resellers. If you register, you can sort by Cost Per Round and by type of bullet, etc. THE BEST AMMO SITE!

Thanks,


----------

